# Help with vacuum lines 86 HB z24



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 86 z24 TBI engine, while doing a plug change I am pretty sure I mixed up one or more of the vacuum lines....now it will not run worth a darn......I checked this website, for diagrams to help get them correct, but most of what i found here were for the fuel injected engine, and the componet locations are different, I checked my Haynes manual, and it does not really show the routing of all the vacuum lines with componet locations......what I really need (and I know this is asking alot) is there anyone who has photos of the engine compartment showing the componets and the proper routing of the vacuum lines? Just wish I had a truck similar to mine here in the Charleston area of Sc to actually look at, but pictures would be geat.......any help would be appreciated.....thanks in advance....


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\My Pictures\PictureProject\0046\DSCN0282.JPG

i am not so good with computers ...hope the pic shows up


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\My Pictures\PictureProject\0046\DSCN0282.JPG


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

nope ...i'll try something different .


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)




----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

ok .... starting from the left and calling it number 1 ... you can clearly see where number 1 goes . 

number 2 goes down and joins up with a metal tube running accross the front of the engine .

number 3 goes straight down to a fitting coming of the intake (it is by far the shortest of the 5 lines shown here .

number 4 and 5 run under the air cleaner towards the back of the engine (didnt remove the air cleaner to see exactly where they go but once you have the other 3 connected you can just switch these last 2 around if it's not running right .

if this doesnt do it, i will take another pic tomorrow (hopefully) .

hope this helps a bit . good luck


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

*thanks*

That should help alittle.....will check it out this afternoon....I will need to figure out which lines come of the egr valve and go where...and the ATC and the other stuff...but your reply will and and it is a start...thanks


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

One, two and three are pretty easy to figure out. Just put four and five on anyway. If it still runs bad, reverse four and five. I've been fighting this for years and believe I finally have it licked. I may have a diagram I can send you that I hand drew. I'll look this weekend. 

Somebody on this site (I think) posted severall pics that pretty much showed all the connections. I'm not sure they are still available, but they helped me sort it out. THe schematic diagram in all the manuals is almost no help (at least to me).


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

OK here is the link to the pics. You may need to register at the site to view them


Nissan/Datsun 720 Pickup Owners


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Bkea: Thanks...If you could check this weekend for that diagram you drew that would help alot......


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Just so you know, the TBI engine IS fuel injected.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea...I guess "TBI" is fuel injected.....for some reason I only think of fuel injection when I think of port injection like the 92 truck I have.....


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

DSCN0284.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)




----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)




----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

DSCN0284.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m218/igbopics/DSCN0283.jpg


----------



## southpark (May 28, 2007)

sorry about all the foregoing mess , but if you click on the links you will be able to see 2 more pics of the vacuum lines. on pic number 284, the vacuum line running off to the right and behind that ground wire with the red stripe is going to the front of the engine, where it connects to the middle line of the three lines that are there ( it seems to be slightly larger than the other two).

i didnt really follow where the lines are going to on pic 283, but the pic itself may help . if not, just ask. it's no trouble.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

*thanks*



southpark said:


>


thanks for the pictures.......using them I got it running yesterday.....have not had a chance to actually drive it, but it appears to be running ok...before, it would try to cut out and the rpm,s would drop down to about 300 and run real rough, do not know if I still have that problem or not, have to drive it, but at least now it is running again.


----------

